# Hobo spider question



## moonlightsonata (Oct 25, 2005)

Are there Hobo Spiders in PA? I saw a spider that looked like it but it may be a Cream House Spider either way I read the bites are painfull.    

I didn't have time to get a picture but if I see it again I will.


----------



## Venom (Oct 25, 2005)

No hobos in PA, but there are other Tegenaria sp. which will look very similar.


----------



## orcrist (Oct 26, 2005)

If by "cream house spider" you mean one of these,





Then it wasn't a hobo you saw. Not even close, although the bite is still painful.

Hobos aren't found in PA, but there are several other tegenaria species that are extremely similar. Nothing to worry about, though.

-0rcrist


----------



## moonlightsonata (Oct 26, 2005)

*Thanks*

Thank you. I think that was the spider I saw. 
I think spiders are cool behind glass but not in my house!  
In the house I no longer live we where doing some renavating and tearing down a wall. which leashed out a bunch of unhappy Wolf spiders. 
thats not why I moved but man what a mess!!!!!


----------



## Venom (Oct 27, 2005)

Well, if the spider in that picture is what you saw, then it IS medically significant. The spider in that image is Cheiracanthium inclusum, the yellow sac spider, which can cause some unpleasant bites. See the yellow sac spider page of this site: www.hobospider.org.


----------



## moonlightsonata (Oct 27, 2005)

*humm*

Well I havn't seen it for a while so hopefully it went somewhere to die. then again it may be somewhere laying eggs!!


----------



## orcrist (Oct 28, 2005)

They're all over the inside of my house. I've been bitten before several times. No doubt it varies from individual to individual, but the bites haven't had a significant effect in any of the cases. I used to feed them to a Steatoda I had. That was a vicious little spider. Entertaining, too. 

-0rcrist


----------

